

Chicago to institute a bike toll booth - awwstn2
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2012-08-22/news/ct-met-kass-0822-20120822_1_city-bike-miles-of-bike-lanes-rahmfather

======
dalke
The headline is incorrect. It's a proposal by some writer, and nothing that
the city is putting into place. Quoting: 'OK, OK, OK, there is no actual
"plan." I'm not handing him "The Plan." The plan is here, in this column, and
I hereby give it to the mayor'

Moreover, the idea isn't feasible. Excepting a few key bridges and other
bottlenecks, it's very hard to put up tollbooths for bicyclists since it's
easy to take another route. Cars are easier to toll since most people would
rather go 60+ on a toll road than ~20 on a surface street.

As a driver in the city, I'm surprised that the author doesn't want more
people biking off of the streets. More cyclists means fewer drivers, means
less crowded roads for the author of that article to enjoy.

